# Mirage Mkiii On Plastic!



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Put my new solid link, PU bracelet from TSS, on today.

Is it "too much", or just cool?



















Thanks for looking!

Salmonia


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that is nice  strap really goes well with the Mirage especially as the black matches the bezel really shows the watch off 

I want one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Me too









Why havent I got one allready?









It would look really good on the PVD '20 I think.....


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Just been looking at one of these for my RLTag due to the ease of getting it down to 18mm and the step out to the wider strap I thought might match the case shape.









I think it is too much for the Mirage though, sorry







.

Toby


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy one and I can borrow yours









But then again you have a 24


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Each to his own, but that is too much for me Salmonia! Nice bracelet, but not on this watch IMHO.

My bracelet from Roy has arrived - I reckon they look best on that.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

quoll said:


> Each to his own, but that is too much for me Salmonia! Nice bracelet, but not on this watch IMHO.
> 
> My bracelet from Roy has arrived - I reckon they look best on that.


agree with you quoll......bracelet is back on.........


















cheers,

salmonia


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice piece!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

salmonia said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > Each to his own, but that is too much for me Salmonia! Nice bracelet, but not on this watch IMHO.
> ...


Now THAT is COOL!!!

Didn't go for the plastic link one. Nice - but not on a Mirage.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > quoll said:
> ...


Same here, I like the PU but the metal really suits the Mirage


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

salmonia said:


> Put my new solid link, PU bracelet from TSS, on today.
> 
> Is it "too much", or just cool?
> 
> ...


Have to agree with the others looks much better back on the bracelet (and I generally don't like bracelets, not to wear anyway!!).

I have one of those rather nice PU straps but it lives on a titanium Citizen diver which seems the right place for it.


----------

